# Benelli Nova Unbalanced



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone had any luck shooting a Nova? Mine shoots low and somewhat left as I pattern a pull-up shot. It seems unbalanced, front end heavy.

Anyone had any luck counterbalancing the stock or any other suggestions. This gun doesnt pull up and point very well. 

Always shot Remingtons or Mossberg this seems to pull up different


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*nova*

I have a nova in my collection and havnt run in to any problem with it....


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I have not had any problems with mine.


----------



## Mike Hutzler (Jun 15, 2006)

*Nova*

Sounds like the gun doesn't fit you. I learned a shotgun trick years ago from an oldtimer. When purchaseing a shotgun pick a corner across the room, look at it, then close your eyes and shoulder the gun with the corner as your target, if when you open your eyes you are off high or low the gun doesn't have the proper pitch for you.
I'm no shotgun expert but that is a little trick that has worked for me.
Good Luck!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Benelli makes a product called a recoil reducer that fits into the butt of the gun, it might give you the counter balance you are looking for.

I have a Glock 10mm that I carry hog hunting and it took a lot of time getting use to it compared to my old S&W.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

I have tried two different nova's. Both I hated and traded rather quickly. What I found was that they swung like a 2 x 4 I never did feel comfortable with it.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Balance*

I have changed the balance, moved the balance point back by molding a piece of Lead into the stock, it's starting to swing better. Shot 50 sporting clays, maybe it's just getting adjusted to a different gun.

Thanks for the help, the recoil idea is a good one that would add weight and reduce recoil, however I haven't noticed the recoil being severe.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I've shot a Nova for a few years. They have a fairly short length of pull. I'm 6'2" tall and medium build. For warmer weather shooting I use one of those gel slip on recoil pads to give me a much better fit.

And, as was mentioned earlier, you can add substantial weight to the butt by adding the recoil reducer. The recoil reducer is a mercury filled cylinder that fits inside the butt stock.


Good luck.

Jesse


----------

